# Hybrid Audio Technologies North American Championships



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words (all trophies photographed are from the NORTH AMERICAN CHAMPIONSHIPS, not the SBN regional show or the MECA regional show). Here is the press release:

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Hybrid Audio Technologies - Best Again


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Team Hybrid. Great showing this year way to go guys.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats to everyone from team hybrid. especially member basshead (i'm biased)


----------



## final frontier (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes sir, that's impressive!


----------

